# Hi! Looking for opinions



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi! I am a 28 year old female diagnosed with fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue immunodeficiency syndrome. I stopped eating gluten/dairy/corn due to breastfeeding my baby and discovered that my fibro almost disappeared completely. I would say I am 80-95% better on a daily basis. With that being said I feel I have always been hypo just never diagnosed. I have had it tested over and over and I'm always "normal". I was diagnosed with depression at age 12 and put on antidepressants. I gained about 40 lbs before my first period began at age 11. Most of the other symptoms came after that. I would say I still struggle with weight, being cold, anxiety, depression, many other symptoms. Anyway I just had my levels rechecked because I just had a miscarriage. My levels are: TSH 1.58, T4 1.06, T3 2.62. These were the only ones checked. Could these be abnormal? My other thought is maybe its my adrenals? Opinions are welcome!!!! Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!

Could you also please post the reference ranges for those lab results?


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm sorry I'm not sure what that means? I'm pretty sure it's freeT3 and freeT4. I don't know anything else :/


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Usually you'll get your result (example: your free t4 was 1.06) and a range that tells you want is normal...I'm making the numbers up, but you might see something like .86-1.6 as the reference range.

With thyroid bloodwork, different labs use different ranges. Your actual number is less important than where you fall within those ranges, so it's hard to say how normal or how off your labs are without the reference ranges. If you don't have them, you should be able to either call your doctors office or call the lab and get the ranges.


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh wow I didn't know that. I was just using the scale I found online! Okay I will call my midwife today and find out. Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Board.

Looking forward to seeing your lab results with the ranges included. Different labs use different ranges and we sure don't want to guess when it comes to your health and well-being.

Hugs,


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Okay the range for TSH is 0.47-4.53
Range for the freeT4 is 0.84-2.26
Range for the free T3 is 2.50-4.30


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

My TSH is 1.58
FreeT4 is 1.06
FreeT3 is 2.62

Seems like there is a problem with the T3?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your midange for the free t4 is 1.55; midrange for the free t3 is 3.4. So, you are a smidge hypo looking at both numbers. Has your doctor mentioned thyroid hormone replacement? I think you might benefit.


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Just found this article http://hypothyroidmom.com/the-thyroid-worlds-queen-t3/

Can anyone relate?


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Joplin! My midwife is the one who tested because I miscarried and she said u should see an endocrinologist. Is there a way to find a natural supplement that is a low dose?


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

I* should see


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Straight answer? Nope.

Even so called "natural" thyroid medications (which should be called dessicated medications) are highly process and far from natural.

You need extra thyroid hormone and the only way to do that is to get on a medication from a pharmacy.

Also, t3 is very important, but it is also exceptionally potent. Don't get sucked into that argument and put t3 above everything else. Yours numbers aren't awful. If you get your free t4 up, your body might just do the job and convert to t3 perfectly fine. No need to use rocket fuel to fix a problem that regular ol' gas can do...at least at this point.


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

I agree. I don't want to take a high dose of anything. I just want to feel better. My hair started turning gray when I was 24 and I started getting chin hair within the last couple years. Can these be symptoms of hypothyroid?


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Another thing I just thought of-the skin around my mouth ALWAYS tastes like metal. It's not my taste buds tricking me. It's only if I lick around my mouth. I don't have metal fillings and nor do I take any medications. Has anyone else experienced this?!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Have you been tested for Candida Albicans? Look it up. It can't hurt to be tested.

I too have fibro, chronic fatigue, and hypothyroidism. I still didn't feel "right" after my meds were titrated to a point where the doc could not up my dose any more. (It would be out of range by then)

So, he did a battery of autoimmune tests and I turned up positive for Epstein Barr and Candida Albicans.

I believe the Candida for me was caused by antibiotic use off and on over several years for acne.

I too have been processed food free, sugar free, gluten free, but not dairy free. After reading about it I found that dairy and starches like sweet potatoes and fruit can keep the Candida alive.

My symptoms matched 75% of what was listed on line and now I am following a very strict diet to kill it off.

Its something to think about...


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

CrochetMama said:


> Another thing I just thought of-the skin around my mouth ALWAYS tastes like metal. It's not my taste buds tricking me. It's only if I lick around my mouth. I don't have metal fillings and nor do I take any medications. Has anyone else experienced this?!


This is a symptom of Candida...

And you don't have to present with vaginal yeast...


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow I didn't know that. I just started eating dairy and corn again since I stopped breastfeeding my daughter about a month ago. No wheat though. I will do some research on candida. I had mono (EBV) when I was 19 so I'm sure that contributed to the fibro. I have read and heard from others that there is a connection. Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you consume diet or sugar free chemicals? Those can be dangerous and cause symptoms too. Just wanted to make sure your aware  thanks again!!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

No diet soda or splenda...I use stevia. I drink herbal tea. But, once you kill of the yeast you can start adding stuff back in...like sweet potatoes, cheese, yogurt etc... and see how you react.

a simple blood test can tell you if you have it...there are some other signs like a white coating on your tongue (thrush) in the morning, but that could be other things as well.

If you look up the Candida Diet, it has all the information on there.


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

That's good! I have read about it before. It's a difficult diet. I don't have any thrush or vaginal yeast. Does a test from a dr tell you the amount in your body?


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

I tested positive.

IGG 1.0 HIGH

IGA 0.4

IGM 0.2

REF range <1.0 if greater than 1.0, antibody is detected

I just mentioned it because so many symptoms overlap with virus, fungus, autoimmune...its worth looking in to.


----------



## CrochetMama (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------

